# Great british bodybuilders



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Never mind the yanks how about some british muscle,everyone knows about dorian what about the rest.

Ill set it off with Ian Harrison he was a bg lad back in the 90s.






Eddie ellwood shredded and massive.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Peter reid massive.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

are we talking just current ones mate ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MacUK said:


> Who would you say is the best British of all time then?


Surely it would have to be DY ?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

I strongly believe the next generation of bodybuilders will be making threads like this and ill be in the videos that they vote for  thx.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MacUK said:


> Really? I mean all weight classes not just the monsters


It would depend on the criteria mate....


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Look at the tiny waist mg:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dont know many bodybuilders of the past or present.... but one of our very own board members i would put up there...check his pics :thumbup1:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/john-wood-albums-photos-my-comp-days-1970-s-80-s.html


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Dont know many bodybuilders of the past or present.... but one of our very own board members i would put up there...check his pics :thumbup1:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/john-wood-albums-photos-my-comp-days-1970-s-80-s.html


Good shout mate and he still looks fu*king good now !


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

J.D. Dawodu + Selwyn Cotteral lets not forget Ernie Taylor too.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Another one who has done ok i suppose lol


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh yeah Stuart Core could have been awesome had it not been for jail time at his peak imo.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MacUK said:


> Who would you say is the best British of all time then?


John Citrone would be up there.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Zack will be one of the best british without a doubt !!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

There's some machines in here, fcuk me they are big units.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Grant Thomas


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> are we talking just current ones mate ?


Post any up from any era,theres been some great bodybuilders who only done nabba shows.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Heres some of britains finest just ignore them foreigners!!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Elwood looked pretty good, surprised he didnt go IFBB

Flex Lewis has great conditioning, shame he didnt beat that monstrosity this year


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> Elwood looked pretty good, surprised he didnt go IFBB
> 
> Flex Lewis has great conditioning, shame he didnt beat that monstrosity this year


lol you mean Kevin english?


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Shaun Joseph-Tavernier ;0) ...also looked so much better at Mr O than his outing at the British Grand Prix.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Dorian for me without a doubt but also.....


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> lol you mean Kevin english?


yeah not a fan of kevin...

the move to 212 will probably suit him though, flex will need to put on a few more lbs

if he can fill the whole way up to being tight at 212 he may as well go to the open and make some more $$$


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

does anyone on here remember billy payne?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Would John Hodgeson qualify for this ?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Would John Hodgeson qualify for this ?


Without a doubt mate, awesome physique


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

big silver back said:


> Without a doubt mate, awesome physique


And a local lad to me so he's my shout...


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Mike sheridan for me


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

shotgun said:


> does anyone on here remember billy payne?


Yeah i can remember him he could have went a long way.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shotgun:2715503 said:


> does anyone on here remember billy payne?


Pretty sure a mate of mine got pally with him a while back you know..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Why has no one named Bertil Fox iknow he`s old but damn he was so close to that Mr.O title


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Why has no one named Bertil Fox iknow he`s old but damn he was so close to that Mr.O title


Was he british ?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Was he british ?


Born in the Caribbean, but came to England when he was 1 years old mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sub-Zero said:


> Born in the Caribbean, but came to England when he was 1 years old mate.


He was way ahead of his time as well, very much like Victor Richards, incredible genetics...


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> He was way ahead of his time as well, very much like Victor Richards, incredible genetics...


I agree, shame it was a sad ending for him.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

maxie said:


> Yeah i can remember him he could have went a long way.


Yep thats the fella, had a good chat with him one day, really well spoken, decent bloke..... had some stories to tell as well !!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

have to give a shout to one of the uk grandads of BB

Reg Park

View attachment 70476


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

big t crouch 280lbs


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

chem said:


> big t crouch 280lbs


Frigin hell thats fella should be doing the mr olympia contest


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bertil fox in all he`s glory, one of my fav bodybuilders of all time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

Milky said:


> Yep thats the fella, had a good chat with him one day, really well spoken, decent bloke..... had some stories to tell as well !!


 they could make a film about his life,he certainly had an angel on his shoulder.


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Charles Clairemont is one of my favourite bb'ers of all time..


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Milky said:


> Charles Clairemont is one of my favourite bb'ers of all time..


his other half was desent also, andrea blanchett(sp)

one ov the best


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lots of others but Reg Parks in his day was "comparable" to DY he would have been a multiple Olympia winner if the contest had of existed back then and was the first real "mass monster" and many consider one of the first true great "modern" BBers.

You also have:

Wilf Sylvester

Albert Beccles

Jonny Fuller

Bill Richardson

Tony Emmott

Frank Richards

etc...

I know they get much less exposure but what about the natural guys:

Rob Hope

Nigel Davis

and the greatest natural I've ever seen who would have beaten both of the above Ralf Searing - top natural in UK in early 90's and probably not known to many, I have some pictures of him somewhere.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dy, bertil fox was huge cant imagine How big he would of bin

If slin and hgh was about


----------

